# Blues



## Bad Bullet Bob

Have any of you 2coolers heard of Justin Johnson?. He plays the blues and saw him at the Navasota Blues Fest. Outstanding 28 year old, he plays cigar box guitars he makes. if you get a chance don't pass up.


----------



## bassguitarman

Never heard of him, but a quick google gave this:






Amazing tone for a cigar box. Talented guy.


----------



## Bruce J

Really nice!


----------

